# COMPETITION: Vapour Mountain - Win a REO!



## Oupa (25/8/15)

​
This month we thought we would do a competition with a massive prize...

Buy any *TWO 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juices* and you will automatically be entered into the draw to win an *Economy LP REO Grand - Aluminium* as well as a *Vapour Mountain Hoodie*. Together worth over R2000!

The competition will run from today until Monday, 31 August at 8pm. Winner will be selected via a random draw.

Order your TWO 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium Juices here now to stand the chance to win a REO and a hoodie!​
​
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/15)

Awesome! @Oupa! I'll be back just in time to restock with Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

*Oh. My. HAT! *





Now, I know my odds are bleak but come now, who's going to pass this up;

Amazing comp @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> *Oh. My. HAT! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are out - being a previous winner at VM!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

Andre said:


> You are out - being a previous winner at VM!



haha no, I kinda figured that already, still ordering my juice in 100mls though


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! @Oupa! I'll be back just in time to restock with Tropical Ice!


But too late to enter, you'd better get your order in now


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> haha no, I kinda figured that already, still ordering my juice in 100mls though


Let's see if lightning strikes the same place twice, go for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/8/15)

Placed order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/8/15)

Great deal @Oupa!
I have pretty shitty luck with competitions though, so I'll add my order's worth in the Reo-piggy-bank for my next Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I have pretty shitty luck with competitions though, so I'll add my order's worth in the Reo-piggy-bank for my next Reo



I should do the same really, I've been trying to build a juice supply to sustain me over 2mths, to be able to buy a second Reo. As I said, my chances are bleak and I'm only running low on tropical ice but I could stick it out and get my second Reo sooner than later hmmm


----------



## Oupa (28/8/15)

Thank you for the orders/entries so far guys.

Just the weekend left to get your order in for two 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juices and stand the chance to win a REO and a Vapour Mountain hoodie. Get your 100ml bottles here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/limitedoffer/ and you will automatically be entered into the draw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (28/8/15)

Can you give us an idea of how many in the draw. Just to get a handle on our odds?


----------



## Oupa (28/8/15)

11 entries so far...


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/8/15)

Ohhhh man. O:


----------



## Raslin (28/8/15)

Hmmm not bad odds, thanks Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/8/15)

Good luck y'all


----------



## Andre_B (28/8/15)

Order placed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (30/8/15)

Almost time for the draw... 1 day left to get your order in to stand the chance to win a REO and a Vapour Mountain hoodie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/8/15)

Placed my order with 9 minutes to spare.

Made it by the skin of my Koh Gen Doh!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (31/8/15)

And the winner is? O:


----------



## Oupa (1/9/15)

Thank you all for your entries! We are about to draw the winner... please stand by for the announcement of the winner!


----------



## Nova69 (1/9/15)

Pick me!lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/9/15)

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Oupa (1/9/15)

Ok enough of the anticipation building , the winner was drawn and notified. We are waiting on confirmation of their forum name to announce it on here.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/9/15)

Damn! It wasn't my lucky day. 

Congratulations to the mysterious winner!


----------



## Oupa (1/9/15)

Congratulations to @Tauhir ! Well done! Your prize is on its way to you along with your juice order.

Thank you to everyone that entered!


----------



## Oupa (1/9/15)

Also welcome to the forum @Tauhir , feel free to introduce yourself in the Newbies Corner.


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Ah, congrats @Tauhir and welcome to the forum. That is an awesome prize. Remember to post a picture in the Reo Mail thread.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/9/15)

Congratulations to @Tauhir , it is indeed a glorious prize to win 

Enjoy it mate


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)

Congrats on the epic win @Tauhir


----------



## Jakey (1/9/15)

cant believe i missed this


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Jakey said:


> cant believe i missed this


Yes, you need a Reo - your title still says "Former Reonaut" - we need to get that right


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)

Jakey said:


> cant believe i missed this


You vapin' again @Jakey?


----------



## Jakey (2/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You vapin' again @Jakey?


relapsed hard bro. thought i was strong lol. oh well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

Jakey said:


> relapsed hard bro. thought i was strong lol. oh well.


That's great man, rather have you vaping than rejoining the dark side


----------

